# شيبسي



## إسكندراني

ماذا تُسمون الشيبسي في لهجتكم؟ هل الكلمة موحدة على مستوى الأقطار؟​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نسمّيه في المغرب: تـــشـــيـــبـــس
ونسمّي البطاطس المقلية: لـــفـــريت
 ونسمّي البطاطس المسلوقة، المعروكة، المخلوطة بالبيض والثوم والبقدونس والفلفل الأسود والملح، المسوّاة على شكل قُرَص صغيرة، الممرّغة في الدقيق، المقلاة في الزيت: مـــعـــقـــودة 
​


----------

